# 3D issues with onkyo tx nr 709



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello All:
Need ur input / suggestions.
I have Panasonic blue ray player dmp-bdt320 that is 3 d compatible, vizio tv that is 3d compatible, all hdmi wiring that is 3d compatible. 

All is well if I connect tv directly to Blue ray and play 3d movie. But when I connect thru onkyo tx be 709, I get MSG on tv screen that my either blue ray or tv display is not compatible.

What could be missing setting. I understand that this onkyo receiver is 3d compatible.

Pls advise


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried a different set of HDMI cables? HDMI is very finicky and can loose the handshake signal is not completely correct. Are the two HDMI cables High speed 3D capable? Also just to make sure is the HDMI out turned on on the 709?


----------



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, all the 3 cables ate hi speed hdmi cables.

1. From blue ray to receiver
2. From wall socket plate to receiver
3. Inside wall to tv

All above are hi speed compatible.

I didn't get your other point if hdmi cable turned on on hdmi.. Pls explani


----------



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

I use the same make & model hdmi for 1, 2 above.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There will be a HDMI Out Yes or No option somewhere on the 709 Mine is on the front panel.


----------



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't see any hdmi on off . My hdmi wire from wall plate is going to out main hdmi port on 709.


----------



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Got, had to set RIHD on in the setting of receiver and on it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 709 is HDMI 1.4 and indeed will Passthrough 3D from BDP's or Sat/Cable Boxes without issues.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

ta75050 said:


> Got, had to set RIHD on in the setting of receiver and on it.


So, the problem is solved?


----------



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, issue resolved.
Thx to all of you.


----------

